# somerville



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

Is Somerville down enough for Yegua ramp to be open?


----------



## JAG (Aug 23, 2011)

Lake Somerville is still 18 ft above full. So i don't think any boat ramps are open.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Nope, 17+ feet above normal pool, all ramps closed. I even called Overlook and asked if they were using driveway to parking lot to launch, and she said "no".-Mike


----------



## krouchchocolate (Jan 11, 2009)

Any ramps at Somerville open or is it still flooded?


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

http://somerville.lakesonline.com/Level.asp


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

Somerville is still 17 feet high and there are noboat ramps open on the lake.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Don't expect any ramps to open until level is below 8'. It's dropping 2 1/4" a day and 9 ft to go to get there. May make it by Labor Day because they like the turn arounds/parking to settle underneath before opening for traffic. As the lake gets smaller I'm hoping for faster drop but it still had an 1 1/2" of rain in area Tues.


----------



## DeepSeaRedneck (Jun 20, 2010)

Welch does have a make shift ramp that people are using it's a the old part of the road. We went out to look yesterday planning to go tomorrow. The lady at the gate just said that if we get on we are at our own risk. Lol I always think that way when I get on the water


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

DeepSeaRedneck said:


> Welch does have a make shift ramp that people are using it's a the old part of the road. We went out to look yesterday planning to go tomorrow. The lady at the gate just said that if we get on we are at our own risk. Lol I always think that way when I get on the water


If you make it out there please post a pic of Welch and the ramp.


----------



## rvrrat14 (Sep 9, 2006)

USACOE warden told me they hope to open by mid August.....


----------



## DeepSeaRedneck (Jun 20, 2010)

Well we made it out today. But for some reason I can't get the pic to upload


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

We drove up on 7-3 to overlook. The second pic is the road to the boat ramp.


----------

